# Suche Ersatzteile für Minn Kota Elekromotor



## barsch_zocker (24. April 2007)

Tag Zusammen,

Ich bin auf der Suche nach Teilen für so nen Quirl der oben genannten Firm. Und so hatte ich auch schon n paar Mails an verschiedene Händler rausgeschickt, bisher allerdings nur mit mäßigem Erfolg...
Und das warten auf die Raubfische hat ein absehbares Ende:g 

Hat da jemand Erfahrung und kann mir weiterhelfen?
Wo kommt man in D preiswert an Teile? Oder is man angesichts der Liefer- /Wartezeiten und der "recht netten" Preise vielleicht besser bedient wenn man mal Händler direkt aus den Usa anschreibt?

Bin im moment dankbar für jegliche Erfahrungen bei der Beschaffung von Minn Kota Ersatzteilen, genauso wie für Adressen von guten Händlern.
Joa, dann erstmal Danke 

Chris


----------



## omer (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: Suche Ersatzteile für Minn Kota Elekromotor*

Hallo,

warum gehst Du nicht einfach in das Geschäft, wo Du das Teil gekauft hast?

Wer die Minn Kota vertreibt, kann auch alle Einzel- und Ersatzteile beim Generalimporteur schnell und unkompliziert bestellen.#6

CU


----------



## barsch_zocker (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: Suche Ersatzteile für Minn Kota Elekromotor*

Ja hätte man machen können
Ich hab das Teil aber, weil defekt, geschenkt bekommen und hatte daher keinen Händler an der Hand. Mittlerweile hab ich die Ersatzteile aber.

Aber danke das wenigstens einer geantwortet hat... vielleicht lags auch einfach am Fehler im Titel?|rolleyes


----------



## steve 09 (25. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Suche Ersatzteile für Minn Kota Elekromotor*

Hallo #h
Da ich jetzt auch ein Problem mit meinem Minn Kota habe.
Es ist ja nur, der kleine Hebel 
das ich denn Motor nach hinten entriegeln kann 
der ist mir auseinander gebrochen.
kann mir einer eine Adresse geben ?

ich habe da mal was von Lychen gehört ?
dort soll es eine Werkstatt geben 
aber ich habe dort nichts gefunden .

Danke .


----------



## gründler (25. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Suche Ersatzteile für Minn Kota Elekromotor*

hi
Minn Kota besonders kleine Modelle sind sehr anfällig auf die Schaltmodule oben im Gehäuse,diese brennen sehr oft durch und nix geht mehr viele denken dann Motor kaputt,aber meist ist es das Schaltmodul was wegschmort"scheiß qualli" daher erst mal gucken ob Motor ohne Schaltmodul läuft Deckel aufschrauben Modul entfernen,und + und - direkt ohne Modul an Batterie klemmen,dreht er sich,ist es das Modul was kaputt ist.Bei mir schon 3 mal beim Endura 36 der 55er macht keine Sorgen.
Ach ja das Modul kostet um 50€ und ist von 30er bis 46er das gleiche.
lg


----------



## steve 09 (25. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Suche Ersatzteile für Minn Kota Elekromotor*

Hallo gründler
Das mit dem Motor habe ich auch schon durch 
jetzt habe nur noch 3 Stufen aber O.K.  

Aber es ist nicht der Motor, 
es ist doch nur der kleine Hebel
zum entriegeln 
das ich den Motor hoch klappen kann 

Danke


----------

